# The Gangster (2012) (Thai film)



## Stickgrappler (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2587198


The Gangster aka "Antapal" (2012) (from the producers of Ong Bak 2 and Chocolate)


"_Bangkok in the 1950s. Jod and his friend Daeng are fearless aspiring gangsters. Their ability in street fight have them hired by a local gang and admired by all. But as years go by, this violent lifestyle is more and more difficult for Jod. He tries to avoid violence when he can but is soon put aside by more violent youngsters."_


Worth a watch if you like watching gangster films. I watched it subbed. Elvis and James Dean are revered in 1950's Bangkok. Many of the gangsters dress like them with the slicked hair as well as the sunglasses. Like good gangster films, you see the rise of the protagonist from their lowly beginnings to the height of their glory/power and then the eventual slide down when everything comes crumbling down. It's a Thai film, it will never be great like Hollywood's Goodfellas or Scarface, but it's a good film IMO.



Stylish at times, very bloody and violent at times. Not for the faint of heart or kids and/or significant others who will nag you all night cos you watched a violent and bloody movie with them. No Muay Thai or Thai bareknuckle in the fights - straight up gangster violence



Not bad, not great, but good film. What made it different for me and interesting, was the intersplicing of interviews with older folks, like a documentary, the older folks are presumably surviors of the period and/or witnesses. Nice touch, but i can see how other viewers may be turned off by these 'interruptions'.



Side note: i have an ongoing project for my site of making animated GIFs of the Balisong knife aka Butterfly knife, in movies and tv. I was pleasantly surprised when the balisong was used in this film!







Enjoy!


4 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02...-gangster.html​


----------

